# Union highback rotation hack



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Any pics of your actual bindings? I like to rotate my highbacks too


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Fastest way to void your warranty and more than likely break your heelcups. This is bad advice. It works for the OP, great, but I do not recommend anyone do this.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I thought I already made it clear. 



robotfood99 said:


> DISCLAIMER - Note that this is a HACK, NOT a recommended setup procedure, so try at your own good judgement.



Consider this an ongoing experiment that I am trying on my Unions at my own risk. If there are any issues I will report them.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Do you think aligning the high backs works really well or is it just a myth?

I'm not sure I understand the need to do something that wasn't meant for it to do to achieve something that may or may not add a benefit.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I like rotating my highbacks but whether or not it makes a big difference depends on the binding and your stance IMO. The flexier the highback the less difference it makes. The more extreme your stance angles, the more of a difference rotation makes. If you're talking a six degree angle on your stance, rotation isn't likely to make a noticeable difference. If you're talking 21 degrees you're definitely gonna notice that.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Yeah on some of my bomber boards I have my front at 21 or greater so a stiff non rotating back is not ideal. I just don't get why Union put out the Charger and Forged Ultra highbacks with no means of rotating them. 

On my twins I usually run good ol' 15/-15 and the Contact Pros' flexy highbacks were ok stock, but felt better with this hack. Hence the same treatment to the Ultra.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I agree that if you have 21 degree angles on your bindings then ok it may make a different especially with stiffer highbacks. 

I have my bindings set at +15/-15 and I do not notice a damm thing when I rotate or not rotate my highbacks especially considering most of my highbacks are asym highbacks anyways.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

robotfood99 said:


> Yeah on some of my bomber boards I have my front at 21 or greater so a stiff non rotating back is not ideal. I just don't get why Union put out the Charger and Forged Ultra highbacks with no means of rotating them.
> 
> On my twins I usually run good ol' 15/-15 and the Contact Pros' flexy highbacks were ok stock, but felt better with this hack. Hence the same treatment to the Ultra.



I think to answer your question about the carbon fiber highbacks of the charger and Ultra. If you look at it the highback, if you drill more holes at the bottom then that will cause the carbon fiber to break off easily and there goes the highback.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Lots of ppl never rotate and never feel a need to, I know. Good on them. I just feel the heelside response is a little better if the highback is aligned with the edge. It might or might not be a myth, but 'feel' is a subjective thing so to each his own I guess.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

ekb18c said:


> I think to answer your question about the carbon fiber highbacks of the charger and Ultra. If you look at it the highback, if you drill more holes at the bottom then that will cause the carbon fiber to break off easily and there goes the highback.




Lol of course I know that. They could have used more material or designed those areas differently or whatever to make them stronger and either put more holes or better yet, a wider slot. Or something. 

Other mfgs make this possible with carbon highbacks. So its not physically impossible. 

BTW I actually know a guy who works at a shop that tried to drill his Charger and yep, it shattered.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's a thought... if you want to rotate your highbacks, buy bindings that have that ability incorporated into their design.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I have several from Burton, Rome, and Flux, as well as the Unions. I like the minidisk and the vaporlite bushings on my Unions, and they generally perform well, apart from the lack of adjustable highback. Which is why I am trying things to remedy it. That's my thought.


----------



## SLiM253 (Feb 21, 2012)

aside from everyone else's objections to this method, my question is what bout body mechanics? you're wanting to rotate for better alignment, correct? i understand what you're trying to accomplish, but i think you overlooked one aspect. your foot rotates at the ankle, above the heel. if you're rotating a part below your body's point of rotation, you're putting another part out of alignment. the part that's supposed to support your main contact to the board itself. losing highback rotation to have proper heel hold and support, to me, seems like a small price to pay. i used to rotate a lot of my burton highbacks, but gave up a long time ago. i couldn't really tell that much of a difference, almost all of their bindings after like 2011 have asym or canted backs. i tried it one a pair of forces and the older atlas but didn't notice enough of a difference either. i ride my superforces (same team highback but not carbon) 15/-15 with no rotation and its just fine. again, personal preference though. to me, it seems like you're fixing a small issue with another small issue.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

It doesn't change the shape of the heelcup so that heel hold is affected. If it did I would not have done it. It just changes the lengths and angles of the U arms so that they can be mounted to different holes on the baseplate. 

I realize the Ultra with the single hole highback just isn't meant to incorporate rotation. Which is a missed opportunity on an otherwise great product. 

Again, its great that you don't need rotated backs. I am also fine riding as-is at 15/-15 but at 21 or 24 degs and a stiff carbon back, i think even a little rotation is more beneficial than not.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

robotfood99 said:


> It doesn't change the shape of the heelcup so that heel hold is affected. If it did I would not have done it. It just changes the lengths and angles of the U arms so that they can be mounted to different holes on the baseplate.
> 
> I realize the Ultra with the single hole highback just isn't meant to incorporate rotation. Which is a missed opportunity on an otherwise great product.
> 
> Again, its great that you don't need rotated backs. I am also fine riding as-is at 15/-15 but at 21 or 24 degs and a stiff carbon back, i think even a little rotation is more beneficial than not.


Can you post up some pics? Whats that saying...a picture is worth a 1000 words.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Yeah should have taken pics when I did this at end of last season. Will take some and post soon.


----------

